# Brittany Pups with pictures



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have just had a litter of Brittany Pups born three weeks ago. Both the Sire and Dame are from Nolan's Last Bullet. The sire was Kane, who was once owned by Brad Jenkins if you know that dog. They have had their tails docked, dew claws clipped, and they will have their first set of shots by the time they are ready to go in October. This is the perfect time to get a pup because it will be ready to go by next hunting season. If you have any questions or know someone who is interested, please contact me at 435-725-1905, or email me at [email protected]. Or you can pm me as well.


----------

